#ubuntu-us-la 2010-12-08
<Robdgreat> o/
#ubuntu-us-la 2010-12-10
<Robdgreat> r2d2rogers: wb
<r2d2rogers> Robdgreat: thanks
<r2d2rogers> kernel upgrades
<r2d2rogers> you ever look at the timestamps of your messages and realise how fast or slow you've responded?
<Robdgreat> always
<r2d2rogers> sometimes I see how awful I am at lag, and other I'm amazed i was able to bang out a response so quickly.
<Robdgreat> hah
<r2d2rogers> then I see the typos <G>
<r2d2rogers> Lunch, gotta see what seems interesting to eat
<Robdgreat> ham sammich and an apple
<r2d2rogers> Fajita chiecken wrap and fries
<Robdgreat> too rich for my blood >.>
<Robdgreat> r2d2rogers: find me an amiga 500
<Robdgreat> and bring it here
<hfwilke> popeyes :)
<r2d2rogers> Robdgreat: no tegno dinero
<Robdgreat> excuses, excuses
<Robdgreat> >.>
#ubuntu-us-la 2010-12-11
<Robdgreat> wat :|
